# A Reminder to Keep Your Eyes on the Road.....



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Click Here<<<

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent reminder, thanks....

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Dave,

I think you may have some comments on my last new post!

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry but I do not get it as a safety promotion.

All we see is a cinema audience watching a fiml of a car driving down a road.

No shot of the driver.

OK the audience were distracted - so would I have been with such a boring shot.

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As a driver I am likely to have almost nodded off driving down such a road. :sleepy2: :sleepy1: 

The point of the safety film is to remind us all that it takes just one second of distraction (by anything, but especially by a cellular phone) for avoidable disaster to strike.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

To get a 2nd opinion you could always PHONE A FRIEND :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So look at the expressions of total shock and surprise at those who answered their phone

And only realised the crash seconds after

It says it all

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My view is that there is no relationship between sitting in a comfortable cinema seat and being at the wheel of a vehicle with its attendant noise and vibration and visual, particularly peripherilal visual clues, impingeing on one's senses

I accept that some drivers use their mobile phones in incorrect circumstances, but for me this video does not convey that message - almost the opposite.

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> My view is that there is no relationship between sitting in a comfortable cinema seat and being at the wheel of a vehicle with its attendant noise and vibration and visual, particularly peripherilal visual clues, impingeing on one's senses
> 
> I accept that some drivers use their mobile phones in incorrect circumstances, but for me this video does not convey that message - almost the opposite.
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, you only have half of the story.

The audience were told that they need not switch off their mobile phones. Their numbers were cloned and at the appropriate time (synchronised to the 'boring' movie of a car driving on the screen) a lot of the audience phones were rung (rang?) and the on screen car crashed with a loud bang.

Maybe this happens all the time in Poland and you are used to it. :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The point of the film is simply to show how distracting a mobile phone is.....

they were in a cinema yes, in a safe protected environment yes,

then their mobile phones rang and they immediately attended to them - whether they had been told to switch them off or not does not matter.....

by the time they looked up at the screen the crash had happened and they do not know why, hence the looks of shock....

the inference that they got, but obviously some here did not, is the strength of distraction of a mobile phone even in a safe protected environment.

Such a distraction at any time can have very serious results, and the people watching it realised the implications, possibly they became aware of how frequently their mobile phone has caused the same inattentiveness......

Surely ANYTHING which encourages people to realise the dangers of distractions such as mobile phones is worthwhile? How many rtc's are caused by such things throughout Europe?...........

Dave


----------

